# Piece for SATB choir and piano.



## TalkingPie (May 15, 2020)

Here is a choral piece with piano. It's intended for amateur choirs of people aged 16-25.
As per the requeriments, the voice ranges are very narrow (the very few extremes are divisi); and the writing is melodically, harmonically, and rhythmically quite straightforward.

There are rarely 4 independent voices, and I've tried to keep all the chromaticism and dissonance to the piano part instead. It's a kind of writing that tries to be more effective than complex.

I'm interested in two areas of feedback mostly:

1) Do you think any passage can be tricky? I believe it's easy for the standards of 2 choirs I've been in, but I don't know if a 17-year old from a not-so-serious choir could deal with it.

2) Do you think the score is pretty enough, or did you see typos?

Score

Audio

Thanks!


----------



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

The score look very presentable and the piece sounds very exiting. The piece is really not too difficult for choir, the ranges are very comfortable for all part - except maybe the soprano at bar 55, I know that note is in the soprano's range, but it will be quite difficult for them to sing that note with the percussive rhythm - but I don't think that is impossible and as it only happens once it is fine. One thing I would say would be remove the piano option and make it just organ. Piano and choir doesn't blend too well together especially in performance, but well done it is a very nice piece.


----------



## TalkingPie (May 15, 2020)

BenG said:


> The score look very presentable and the piece sounds very exiting. The piece is really not too difficult for choir, the ranges are very comfortable for all part - except maybe the soprano at bar 55, I know that note is in the soprano's range, but it will be quite difficult for them to sing that note with the percussive rhythm - but I don't think that is impossible and as it only happens once it is fine. One thing I would say would be remove the piano option and make it just organ. Piano and choir doesn't blend too well together especially in performance, but well done it is a very nice piece.


Thank you for your input


----------



## lachlan1415 (Jul 30, 2018)

I like it. The parallel fifths sound slightly awkward (in the piano left hand from g major to f major) though.


----------

